# Lake Conroe Hybrid report



## BuddyW (Nov 5, 2008)

Hit lake Conroe last night with my wife and had a good night. Caught 10 keeper hybrids and many small ones 10 -14 inches. Fished in approx. 30 ft. of water about 20 ft. down with live shad under lights at the 1097 bridge. Broke in a new Billystix rod - what a blast!


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

Nice report. I used to fish Conroe pretty regular 15-20 years ago. I need to get back out there. Thanks


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice... I've snagged a few Hybrids under that bridge... They seem to like the deeper water of that channel running through.


----------



## Bilge Bait (Apr 13, 2010)

BuddyW said:


> Hit lake Conroe last night with my wife and had a good night. Caught 10 keeper hybrids and many small ones 10 -14 inches. Fished in approx. 30 ft. of water about 20 ft. down with live shad under lights at the 1097 bridge. Broke in a new Billystix rod - what a blast!


Thank you! much for this report. I target hybrids when I am on Conroe and this type of info is great to understand what they are doing. Do you remember what the water temp was by chance?

BB


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

We pickeked up a limit and alot of smaller ones on the north side of Avery Island with liver lastnight we had a blast achored up about 2030 and didnt get back to the dock till 0130 At work now hope to go to bed! LOL Oh water was 20 deep fish about 15 and 86 degrees


----------



## BuddyW (Nov 5, 2008)

we had 85 as water temp. We've heard of other places like the island thanks to other 2 coolers, but decided to go with where we know. Thanks to Buck for the info on lights. We fished with green lights before, but added two white lights and think that helped. We'd like to add a couple more white lights. Never heard of using liver for hybrids -we cast for live shad and have success with that, but am curious about the liver. Next we want to learn more about the crappies on Conroe, haven't had much luck and don't know where the brush piles are - or where to start. By the way - we cast for the shad right at the bridge. After just a little while under lights we had plenty. We put the lights out right away and then get settled and in no time usually have plenty of bait. We take a dozen minnows with us just in case it's a slow start - but they don't catch many hybrid. Also caught a few cats.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

I would have never tried it either but another fisherman told me about it the kids even caught a few on worms.


----------



## BuddyW (Nov 5, 2008)

Did you get overwhelmed with catfish bites using the liver? Still surprised at this but sounds interesting.


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

They use liver in feeding hatchlings.THAT makes them carnivores,i killed one on 45 in a rainstorm eating on a dead deer.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

HEADSHAKER said:


> They use liver in feeding hatchlings.THAT makes them carnivores,i killed one on 45 in a rainstorm eating on a dead deer.


LOL!


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

BuddyW said:


> Did you get overwhelmed with catfish bites using the liver? Still surprised at this but sounds interesting.


No only 2 cats going to try again tonight going to take the cast net also this time.


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks for the reports guys!


----------



## BuddyW (Nov 5, 2008)

paragod said:


> No only 2 cats going to try again tonight going to take the cast net also this time.


Casting for shad is the way to go - also if you have lights it's a big help
Good luck!


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

BuddyW said:


> Casting for shad is the way to go - also if you have lights it's a big help
> Good luck!


We had lights and liver was much easier had 3 man limit and tonight 3 man limit all 20 -28 inches!


----------



## BuddyW (Nov 5, 2008)

Way to go! Nice catch. Did you fish the island again? We're going to have to try the liver! Thanks for the report and pics. What kind of rig are you using with the liver?


----------

